# Communauté et Forum > Présentations >  Bonjour

## Les Chamits

Nous sommes l'Association Les Chamits de la Mine.

Notre Association à 9 mois d'existence et se trouve dans le 71 (Bourgogne) à Epinac.

Nous avons pour but le trappage, la stérilisation, l'identification des chats errants, et bien sur le sauvetage et le placement des chats sociables. Mais nous pouvons intervenir pour d'autres animaux dans le besoin.

Nous n'avons pas de local pour mettre nos petits protégés en attente d'une adoption et nous ne pouvons compter que sur nos Familles d'Accueil. D'ailleurs en passant, si vous souhaitez devenir Famille dAccueil n'hésitez pas à nous contacter.

Notre site : http://leschamitsdelamine.e-monsite.com/

Notre Facebook : http://www.facebook.com/lesChamitsdelaMine

Voila merci pour toute l'aide que vous apportez aux animaux.

Nous somme heureux de faire maintenant partie de votre communauté.

----------


## cactusse

Bienvenue.

----------


## armandine

Bienvenue et surtout beaucoup de courage. Une association en plus n'est pas superflu surtout que dans certains département cela manque cruellement

----------


## Les Chamits

Merci pour votre accueil :-)

Effectivement, nous ne serons jamais trop nombreux pour aider les pauvres loulous en souffrance.  ::

----------

